# Can't Uninstall Winzip



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

I hope someone can help me out!

I'm having trouble uninstalling WinZip.

When I go to uninstall a program and click to uninstall Winzip I get the error message: The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed.

Someone suggested I try downloading Windows Installer from Microsoft but when I did so I got the error message that I did not have permission to update windows?

I'm on a home laptop - with no other users. What's going on? I tried uninstalling a different program and got the same error message.

I haven't made any recent changes to my computer (that I know of anyway lol)

How do I fix this?

Thanks


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Go to Start > Run and type

services.msc 

(press enter)

Look for the Windows installer service and see if it's running.


----------



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

No it's not.

Sorry took me so long to reply - having problems with loading this particular forum (static.verticalscope??)


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Can you try and start it? Right click the service and select Start.


----------



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

OK started it and tried to uninstall Winzip but got the same error message.

Went back and restarted just to be sure but still got the same error message.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

You could try to restore the system back to a previous recovery point just to see if that resolves the issue. Sounds like either there's some malware on the system or some system files are damaged or corrupted.

Turn back time on your PC: Undo system changes with System Restore


----------



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

OK I will try that. And i'll run a scan as well and come back tomorrow.
Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, You may just have a glitch in the MSI press the win + r key together, in the run box type:-

msiexec /unreg (Press OK), next open another run box type:-

msiexec /regserver (Press OK)

Try the installation now.

Could you also check the default services for this. Go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as aministrator" at the prompt copy paste:-



```
echo > 0 & sc queryex msiserver >> 0 & sc queryex TrustedInstaller >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here (the default is 1, manual start).


----------



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

Apologies for not getting back sooner - had some things I had to deal with yesterday.

I ran a system restore but the restore failed giving me the following error









I also ran a scan on malwarebytes that found 10 objects which I removed but am still getting the error when trying to uninstall winzip

I've also followed Jenae's steps - still got the same error message as before.

Here is the notepad outcome you asked for:

ECHO is on.

SERVICE_NAME: msiserver 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 5324
FLAGS : 

SERVICE_NAME: TrustedInstaller 
TYPE : 10 WIN32_OWN_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 5172
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the services Msi (the main one we are concerned with) is running , they are set for automatic start the default is manual, although at this stage that is not the problem. You appear to have general problems and one aspect of Malware is it's attack on being able to remove(uninstall) programs, namely itself.

I would visit our security forum to ensure your computer is clean please be patient they are busy:-

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------



## exoixx (Jun 22, 2010)

OK I will do that - thanks for your help


----------

